# RCS eggs on the outside..



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

This is normal. First time mothers do this, they could also be infertile. They don't seem to care about dropping eggs when they are not fertile. Is there any males in the tank?


----------



## Kittysnax (Dec 8, 2009)

yes i have quite a few males in there heh


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nue said:


> This is normal. First time mothers do this, they could also be infertile. They don't seem to care about dropping eggs when they are not fertile. Is there any males in the tank?


Females can't get berried unless the male has fertilized the eggs. So this is not the case. It is an immature shrimp that does not no how to hold on to her clutch in her pleopods. A older and more experienced shrimp will not have this problem.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

bigshrimpin said:


> Females can't get berried unless the male has fertilized the eggs. So this is not the case. It is an immature shrimp that does not no how to hold on to her clutch in her pleopods. A older and more experienced shrimp will not have this problem.


From my experience this is not true, females will still drop eggs without a male, they will be infertile and she wont hold them.


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nue said:


> From my experience this is not true, females will still drop eggs without a male, they will be infertile and she wont hold them.


*"I don’t think that the eggs are fertilized!
MYTH. *If your female is carrying eggs then they are fertilized. The eggs become fertilized as they move down into the “carriage”. The male deposits the sperm into the female *before *the eggs are in the carriage. As the eggs are moved from the ovaries and into the “carriage” they become fertilized by the deposited sperm. If you think that your female shrimp has carried her eggs for too long it is because the babies are not fully developed and are still growing. Be patient, it can take some time before the eggs hatch"

I also found this on planetinverts site to back up my experience as well.


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nue said:


> From my experience this is not true, females will still drop eggs without a male, they will be infertile and she wont hold them.


some more info from planetinverts that I found:

*Mating*
_The "Act": _Mating between a male and female shrimp happens extremely fast. In a matter of seconds the male latches onto the female abdomen to abdomen, deposits his sperm, and quickly then releases the female. Sometimes you can actually observe a male constantly harrassing a female in an attempt to grab onto her. Next time you think that the shrimp are fighting it may be a male trying to mate instead. Below are a couple of photos of a male Red Cherry Shrimp latched onto a female and depositing sperm.​*Red Cherry Shrimp Male on Female *_by Peter Maguire_
*Red Cherry Shrimp Male on Female *_by Peter Maguire_​_Fertilization:_ As discussed earlier in the article the female contains tiny undeveloped eggs in the ovaries, also known as the "saddle". The male deposits the sperm into the female *before* the eggs are passed from the ovaries and into the undercarriage. As the eggs are passed down into the undercarriage they become fertilized by the previously deposited sperm. There is a big misconception that the eggs are fertilized after they appear in the undercarriage *which is untrue*. You will not see a female mate if eggs are present, you will only see a female mate when eggs are not present. It is believed that the male has a tiny "appendage" that it uses to deposit the sperm into the female. Below is a photo of the "appendage" as well as a zoomed photo.​*Male Red Cherry Shrimp Appendage *_by Peter Maguire_
*Male Red Cherry Shrimp Appendage Zoomed *_by Peter Maguire_​​


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

I have seen some of my CRS carrying eggs about 2 week and drop all the eggs at week 3
Is it all the first time mama CRS will drop the eggs???? 
I keep water parameter same all the time nothing change.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my experience. I bought 5 Dark Green Caridina a long time ago. They all ended up being female. I know this because they all saddled. And every once in a while one would get berried. I would get excited thinking i have a mystery male shrimp. Which i didn't. They would drop the eggs within days, making me very sad. This went on for about 8 months. Then i got a male and now have a lot of green shrimp.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

This is when i had the problem

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191012


----------



## Kittysnax (Dec 8, 2009)

yea well she kept the part of the clutch that was already under her, she just dumped the external (loose) ones. took her most of the day to do so. 

i know i have males in there cause I have babies all the time LOL i had just never seen this sort of thing before ;3 I probably have a ratio of 50/50 males to females


----------

